# Eddies Bar Luton



## Manix (Apr 5, 2008)

This here is one I did a little while ago.

The building (known as Eddies Bar) was a pub owned by some irish chaps. Unfortunatly for the owners the property was gutted by fire. Upon arrival we soon notice that the building was full of ass and had been used recently as a home for either Pikies or Hobos so we didnt stay long.

They day we (me Cookiebizkit + Clueless) did this we had also done another set of building, I will post later, untill the gaurd of the nearby car park left.
Also on the same day some sort of happening were going on at the nearby trainstation, attracting all of Lutons plod (if anyone knows what this was please post). So the site was particulary hot.

The ash in the building was so dence that alot of it got into my camera and affected the lence and focus. the dark conditions and low battery also didnt help my phone!

Anyway Here are the pics (freshly resized and watermarked )






A terrible scene the ash from the fire covers all. Preserving the site as it was. Pompi springs to mind.





The positions of chairs suggests the bar had been shut at the time. The chances are the owners were upstairs asleep.





All of the stock was indate. (my fav pic)





You can clearly see the damage done to the ceiling.










Images from do's and partys held here, ghostly reminders.





The devistation from behind the bar. Above me is a hole in the ceiling 10foot long and around 5 foot across.





The stairs to the celler can be seen at the back.





Full canisters of drink. Water from the river can be heard gushing, it was pretty creepy as i did not have a good torch.










The hole down to the ground floor. the fire must have started behind the bar.





These beds were not covered in ash, these must have been used recently.





All of the owners belongins are stashed on the 2nd floor. Family photos and childrens toys amongst them.





View of the fire damaged stairway.





What was once a childs play room.



Just walking through this place was horrific. Though as far as i know noone was hurt.


----------



## herts_urbex (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice manix can imagine this used to be a nice bar.
behind the bar fires are not so common with electrical fires as theres not a lot of electrical equipment down there. must of been hell running out of here with your kids when there was a fire
herts_urbex


----------



## Manix (Apr 5, 2008)

herts_urbex said:


> very nice manix can imagine this used to be a nice bar.
> behind the bar fires are not so common with electrical fires as theres not a lot of electrical equipment down there. must of been hell running out of here with your kids when there was a fire
> herts_urbex



I dont know how you came to the conclusion it was electrical.
But yeah it was truly chilling walking around there thinking of how it once was and how it was reduced to what is shown the photographs.


----------

